# Recommendations for books



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

Any recommendations for appetizer books or Hors D'euvres.
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Fast becoming one of my favs is the book called Hors D'Oeurvres by Eric Treuille and Victoria Blashford-Snell. Part of a series of books from DK Publishing. Most have Ultimate in the title. Good book


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You ought to try "Martha Stewart's Hors D'Oeuvres Handbook"

Click here for excerpts and reviews.

In my humble opinion, it's probably her best book of all. If I had to review it, I would do it in one word: _AWESOME_


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

There is a good book published by Chronicle called Cocktail Food...It has some great appetizers, snazzy pictures, and presentation ideas to boot.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ditto Martha.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Hors D'Oeuvres by Gillian Duffy has some cool things in it. I'm pretty sure that's where I found roasted beets & Stilton salad served in small endive leaves. Great flavors and the colors and presentation get peoples attention.

[ August 21, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Highly recommend Martha Stewart. Love her or hate her, but she does know her stuff!

I have a link for discount cookbooks at my webpage:
http://www.onthemarkpcs.homestead.com

Julia Child did an hors'douevre book too.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Hello everyone! Yes, I believe Martha Stewarts' book is the best referience.


----------

